# New lens! -EYE CANDY



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Check out what I just got!!
It's a NIKKOR AF-S VR 70-200mm f/2.8G IF-ED It's so heavy, you can feel the legitimacy of it!

These photos were shot with a 50mm prime.


DSC_0009.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0010.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0013.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0014.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0015.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0016.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0017.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Hellz yeah...one of the best lenses on the planet. Wish I had the jack to get one. Someday. If I go back to shooting a DSLR that is.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Sweeet  Be prepared to get lots of comments, such as "Wow, I bet you can see to the moon with that thing!".....dont bother explaining it's only a 70-200, they won't get it lol...


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Hellz yeah...one of the best lenses on the planet. Wish I had the jack to get one. Someday. If I go back to shooting a DSLR that is.


 What do you shoot with? One of those Sony P&S/DSLR hybrids :eek5::eek5::eek5:

We got it lightly used for a really good price from a friend. 



TickleMyElmo said:


> Sweeet  Be prepared to get lots of comments, such as "Wow, I bet you can see to the moon with that thing!".....dont bother explaining it's only a 70-200, they won't get it lol...


It's nice and hefty! But the focus and zoom are so smooth! I can't wait to use it!! I have a volleyball tournament today, so my mom gets to try to use it, hope she gets some awesome shots of me!


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, I bet you can see to the moon with that thing! LoL!!

Nice Lens though.


----------



## Mojo31 (Dec 6, 2011)

Compensating???

That's the question I get when I pull out my white lenses. 

Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

orchidman said:


> What do you shoot with? One of those Sony P&S/DSLR hybrids :eek5::eek5::eek5:


Yup...moved to the dark side...as of tomorrow, my D300 ships out and I'll be shooting an EVIL Sony NEX-6. It's at the post office waiting to be picked up tomorrow.

I'm keeping my Nikon lenses and the plan is, either to grab the upcoming (assuming there is one) D300/D7000 replacement, or grabbing another D300/D300s/D7000 when the prices crash after a new camera body is announced. 

I decided to try the mirrorless and sell my D300 while I could still get a little out of it. Nikon just officially discontinued the D7000 so rumors have it that means a possible replacement is coming down the pipe. Who knows. I figure in a few months or so, I can get another D300 for a couple hundred less than I sold mine for or a D7000 for not much more.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

MiniFishRoom said:


> Wow, I bet you can see to the moon with that thing! LoL!!
> 
> Nice Lens though.


:eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5:



Nubster said:


> Yup...moved to the dark side...as of tomorrow, my D300 ships out and I'll be shooting an EVIL Sony NEX-6. It's at the post office waiting to be picked up tomorrow.
> 
> I'm keeping my Nikon lenses and the plan is, either to grab the upcoming (assuming there is one) D300/D7000 replacement, or grabbing another D300/D300s/D7000 when the prices crash after a new camera body is announced.
> 
> I decided to try the mirrorless and sell my D300 while I could still get a little out of it. Nikon just officially discontinued the D7000 so rumors have it that means a possible replacement is coming down the pipe. Who knows. I figure in a few months or so, I can get another D300 for a couple hundred less than I sold mine for or a D7000 for not much more.


Interesting, haha! Hows the mirrorless life? You should go for D800!!!


Got to try it out a bit today, I love it! And yes, I can see the moon through it- thank you very much! I had a volleyball tournament so my mom got to have most of the fun!


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see what the photos look like


----------

